# Need advice. Pending deactivation?



## Dr Cooterstew (Oct 21, 2018)

Good morning, long time lurker but need some advice now. My account has been suspended since Saturday at 03:30 due to pax complaint. Long story short - pax gets in car, pax gets sick, I pull over. Pax stumbles out of car, swears at me, falls, swears at me again. I end ride early and call uber to file report for cleaning fee and let them know about situation. Uber suspends me because pax complains that I left on her street.

I've called Uber a few times and they keep saying it's in the hands of their specialised team. Oy! Any idea when I should hear from them or if this is going to get me booted off the platform? I've never had an issue and my rating is 4.86. Been driving for about 2 years.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

It's just a waiting game for you at this point. I don't think any of us can guess what uber will do.
I'm sorry about the vomit in your car. I know we aren't babysitters and it's not our job to rescue people at all, but personally I'd never leave a woman somewhere random in her state. In fact I watch to make sure women get inside their houses safely before I drive off if that's possible. I wasn't there and I don't know more details but I think this could go either way. If her mom or bf or hubby is pissed, it may not end well for you. Lyft might be in your future. Good luck.


----------



## Dr Cooterstew (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks for the tip. Considering that she was pissed that I told her to get out since I didn't know if she'd be puking more, there is NO way I was letting her back in my vehicle - I'm not going to chance getting accused of something. A passerby came to her aid. In retrospect, I probably should've called police to assist. Also, this wasn't the Southside of Chicago, it was in Cambridge, Mass, a very safe area.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Yeah we all do the best we can while in the circumstance and analyse things afterwards how we could have done it differently. I hope uber sees that it was a horrible situation for you. Let us know what happens please.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

If getting suspended, ready for deactivation is not bad enough, what are you waiting for?


----------



## Dr Cooterstew (Oct 21, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> Yeah we all do the best we can while in the circumstance and analyse things afterwards how we could have done it differently. I hope uber sees that it was a horrible situation for you. Let us know what happens please.


Thanks, I will do so. I've already signed up with Lyft. Worse case scenario, I get bumped from Uber and just do Lyft. Best case, I stay in Uber and do both. It's just irritating because it's been over 24 hours AND I can't cash out so Uber is essentially holding my earnings hostage.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

You'll be reactivated in a few days once they complete their fake investigation.


----------



## Dr Cooterstew (Oct 21, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> You'll be reactivated in a few days once they complete their fake investigation.


Hope so. Thanks.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> Thanks, I will do so. I've already signed up with Lyft. Worse case scenario, I get bumped from Uber and just do Lyft. Best case, I stay in Uber and do both. It's just irritating because it's been over 24 hours AND I can't cash out so Uber is essentially holding my earnings hostage.


You can't go on the website and cashout that way?

That sucks though. Just keep trying to message them and maybe you'll get an answer you like.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> You'll be reactivated in a few days once they complete their fake investigation.


ROFFLMFAO


----------



## Dr Cooterstew (Oct 21, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> You can't go on the website and cashout that way?


I tried. No, apparently "Instant pay isn't available for your account."

Usually calling works to resolve the issue, but it's been useless. They keep saying that the incident is being reviewed by "our specialised team" yet I have received no emails or communication from said "specialised team."


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Don't count on Luft either, they could be worse. First, everything is moving slower there. You may even have to take a pay cut there even if rates sound a little bit higher. 

Our last check news story online reveals your chance to get robbed and/or held hostage for ransom, not just not able to cash out is same regardless their respective market share difference.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> I tried. No, apparently "Instant pay isn't available for your account."
> 
> Usually calling works to resolve the issue, but it's been useless. They keep saying that the incident is being reviewed by "our specialised team" yet I have received no emails or communication from said "specialised team."


In sorry to hear about your situation, it just sucks that a paxhole can effect our income with any allegation. I have never been deactivated like that so I'm just throwing this out here. Currently there is a problem with instant pay were we are also getting the "instant pay is not available with your account" Started yesterday and I immediately checked here and saw others having the same issue. As if it's not already confusing enough for you, right. Good luck.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/instant-pay-messed-up-again.290540/#post-4412354


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> I watch to make sure women get inside their houses safely before I drive off if that's possible.


I do too. Especially for women, but even for guys sometimes.

When I grew up (many decades ago) that was standard practice for everybody. There were no cell phones. If for some reason the person couldn't get into the building, it was seriously inconvenient.

I agree that there are safer places, and locations that are less safe. But for someone in that condition, there's no place that's "safe enough," and a bit worse, since she's female.

I'm sorry that she was obnoxious and verbally abusive to you. I have a feeling that it's not the first time she has done that.

C


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> Thanks, I will do so. I've already signed up with Lyft. Worse case scenario, I get bumped from Uber and just do Lyft. Best case, I stay in Uber and do both. It's just irritating because it's been over 24 hours AND I can't cash out so Uber is essentially holding my earnings hostage.


I drive in Boston. I do Doordash, Grubhub, caviar, Amazon, postmates, Instacart, lyft and Uber. That way in the event Uber or lyft boots me for a pax complaint I'll have other apps to fall back on.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

1. Do you have a dashcam? 

2. Is there a Greenlight Center near you? Might be worth a try if so.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> Good morning, long time lurker but need some advice now. My account has been suspended since Saturday at 03:30 due to pax complaint. Long story short - pax gets in car, pax gets sick, I pull over. Pax stumbles out of car, swears at me, falls, swears at me again. I end ride early and call uber to file report for cleaning fee and let them know about situation. Uber suspends me because pax complains that I left on her street.
> 
> I've called Uber a few times and they keep saying it's in the hands of their specialised team. Oy! Any idea when I should hear from them or if this is going to get me booted off the platform? I've never had an issue and my rating is 4.86. Been driving for about 2 years.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


You need to go big on this. The pax will be lying and exaggerating to Uber, so you have to do the same. When they speak to you, say that the pax was very heavily intoxicated. This is evidenced by the vomit that they expelled in your car. When you pulled the car over, the pax pulled a knife on you and threatened you with violence - you feared for your safety. You told the pax to exit your car or you would call the police and that the ride was over. The pax did and you drove away.

I would, when you are contacted, also refer the Uber rep back to Uber's helpful guide on driver safety (Uber reps often are unaware of what their company's policies are). This confirms that drivers are able to end rides at any time when they are uncomfortable and/or unsafe:










https://www.uber.com/drive/resources/safety-tips/

You should be fine, but you have to defend your corner.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You need to go big on this. The pax will be lying and exaggerating to Uber, so you have to do the same. When they speak to you, say that the pax was very heavily intoxicated. This is evidenced by the vomit that they expelled in your car. When you pulled the car over, the pax pulled a knife on you and threatened you with violence - you feared for your safety. You told the pax to exit your car or you would call the police and that the ride was over. The pax did and you drove away.
> 
> I would, when you are contacted, also refer the Uber rep back to Uber's helpful guide on driver safety (Uber reps often are unaware of what their company's policies are). This confirms that drivers are able to end rides at any time when they are uncomfortable and/or unsafe:
> 
> ...


I was temporarily deactivated on lyft due to pax saying I discriminated based on race. I specifically copied and pasted the exact same language you pasted. I was activated within 3 hrs.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

24-48 hours you'll be back online.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> Good morning, long time lurker but need some advice now. My account has been suspended since Saturday at 03:30 due to pax complaint. Long story short - pax gets in car, pax gets sick, I pull over. Pax stumbles out of car, swears at me, falls, swears at me again. I end ride early and call uber to file report for cleaning fee and let them know about situation. Uber suspends me because pax complains that I left on her street.
> 
> I've called Uber a few times and they keep saying it's in the hands of their specialised team. Oy! Any idea when I should hear from them or if this is going to get me booted off the platform? I've never had an issue and my rating is 4.86. Been driving for about 2 years.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


When active don't take 4.8 and below


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Thinking you'll be OK soon. Hope so.

I do the wait until they are inside thing, too. Especially if they are jerks. Just in case.

But most folks who had to much need some lookin'out for.
Always with girl people but guys too but not as much.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> Good morning, long time lurker but need some advice now. My account has been suspended since Saturday at 03:30 due to pax complaint. Long story short - pax gets in car, pax gets sick, I pull over. Pax stumbles out of car, swears at me, falls, swears at me again. I end ride early and call uber to file report for cleaning fee and let them know about situation. Uber suspends me because pax complains that I left on her street.
> 
> I've called Uber a few times and they keep saying it's in the hands of their specialised team. Oy! Any idea when I should hear from them or if this is going to get me booted off the platform? I've never had an issue and my rating is 4.86. Been driving for about 2 years.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


The team is almost ready . . .


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LoL, Taunt (your new nickname)


Yay! Pax who was a "wait here. I'll just be a minute " left fresh baked dunkin' cookies in the car! Yay.

Sorry for the interruption. Carry on


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> LoL, Taunt (your new nickname)
> 
> Yay! Pax who was a "wait here. I'll just be a minute " left fresh baked dunkin' cookies in the car! Yay.
> 
> Sorry for the interruption. Carry on


What cookies ?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

TDR said:


> When active don't take 4.8 and below


 Timing is everything. If it's 12AM-4AM yeah I wouldn't risk it. If it's a early afternoon/late morning I'd risk it because it's slow during those hours and most people's bad ratings come from them being intoxicated late at night. Probably with a car full of their friends with them.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> What cookies ?


ChokoChip! An' still warm.

Yummy yummy yummy I got free food in my tummy classic song from the 60s you whipper snappers!


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> ChokoChip! An' still warm.
> 
> Yummy yummy yummy I got free food in my tummy classic song from the 60s you whipper snappers!


Name the group....without googling!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I never put someone out of my car because they got sick. Why we lose the money for the rest of the ride? It's going to cost you the same to have your car deep cleaned and disinfected if a person pukes once or if they puked twice. At best you cost yourself money.

You also left yourself and Uber open to all sorts of liability. The woman puked because she drank too much. This is proof of a certain level of alcohol poisoning. At this point, she was sick, and you'd have no idea how sick she was or was not. You forced her out of the car onto the street, where she fell when you knew that she was sick. Was the street well lit? Was there an open business that she could go into and use the bathroom and get something to eat? Someplace where she could be indoors with other people and safe while she or someone else figured out how to get her home?

As a driver, or passenger, you always have the right to end a trip early. However, as a driver, you're supposed to first find a safe place to do it and have the passenger get out.

If she complained, she may have threatened lawsuit, or Uber may be concerned that one may be forthcoming. The specialized team that's looking this over is their legal team. If the passerby that helped her has offered to be a witness, it could turn into a lawsuit.

Once a Rideshare driver or taxi driver allows someone into the car, they accept a certain amount of responsibility for that person's safety. This is why you should be keeping your doors locked until you can evaluate, as best you can, just how much trouble you think someone is going to be. How drunk are they? How sick are they? How crazy are they?

How much responsibility the driver carries can vary from state to state, and situation to situation. It could even boil down to whether or not the judge's spouse was friendly the night before.

Mind you, this level of responsibility does not extend when the rider is belligerent and you feel less than safe with them in the vehicle with you. That's a completely different issue.

I wish you well. I hope you've learned something from it that will help you in the future.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

vtcomics said:


> Name the group....without googling!


Oh something hippy yet corporate trying to sound "hip".....


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> It's just a waiting game for you at this point. I don't think any of us can guess what uber will do.
> I'm sorry about the vomit in your car. I know we aren't babysitters and it's not our job to rescue people at all, but personally I'd never leave a woman somewhere random in her state. In fact I watch to make sure women get inside their houses safely before I drive off if that's possible. I wasn't there and I don't know more details but I think this could go either way. If her mom or bf or hubby is pissed, it may not end well for you. Lyft might be in your future. Good luck.


I only stick around to make sure they get in ok if they ask me to or if I offer to (sometimes if it's the hood ) and they say yes. Otherwise I'm worried I'll seem like a creeper.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberDrew said:


> Otherwise I'm worried I'll seem like a creeper.


If you stay behind the wheel, I think you'll be fine in that regard.

C


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> If you stay behind the wheel, I think you'll be fine in that regard.
> 
> C


I don't know if being a male/female driver makes a difference in that respect. (Being seen as a creeper.) I'm a female and almost always drive late at night. I usually wait for single females to make it inside safely before driving off. There has been more than one occasion in which the female pax got to the door and realized she forgot her keys at a friend's house, club, etc. I let her sit in my car while she called for a friend or another Uber to wherever...if it's a bad neighborhood.

I would hate to see a news headline the next morning and know that I could have possibly prevented something bad.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes, creeper thing. Important to say I'm just gonna hang out till you get in.
Well, that's what I do anyway. Normally met with a thank you.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

New2This said:


> 1. Do you have a dashcam?


DING DING DING DING


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You need to go big on this. The pax will be lying and exaggerating to Uber, so you have to do the same. When they speak to you, say that the pax was very heavily intoxicated. This is evidenced by the vomit that they expelled in your car. When you pulled the car over, the pax pulled a knife on you and threatened you with violence - you feared for your safety. You told the pax to exit your car or you would call the police and that the ride was over. The pax did and you drove away.
> 
> I would, when you are contacted, also refer the Uber rep back to Uber's helpful guide on driver safety (Uber reps often are unaware of what their company's policies are). This confirms that drivers are able to end rides at any time when they are uncomfortable and/or unsafe:
> 
> ...


If I have the slightest inkling that someone may try to be a problem for me with ratings/complaining about something, I launch a preemptive strike with Rohit.

Before the ride is over, I call in and crucify the rider for 'making me feel uncomfortable' because they were racist/homophobic/transphobic/anti-Semitic/disabledphobic etc.

From what I've read the first one to call about the other carries more weight.

Keep Rohit on speeddial










I've never been suspended *knock on wood* using this method. Only had to do it a few times but it works like a charm.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Let me pull out my typical response....

Dashcam Bro....Dashcam.

You tell Uber that you have video of the whole thing and it goes away quickly.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Has Uber ever actually used dashcam vids? Every time I have offered, they turn down my offer.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Has Uber ever actually used dashcam vids? Every time I have offered, they turn down my offer.


I've had them take it at a GLH, with the right rep. Then I found a pop-up hub where the reps manning it would always take it. They were actually the people the reps at the GLH would be texting/emailing while dealing with drivers most days. "Upstairs" people.

Interesting note: at that level, they also have to work an 8-hour shift once a month, without declining any rides (except for scheduled or cleared breaks). They didn't even get to keep the money they earned except for cash tips. This was before in-app tipping though, so I don't know what Uber did then.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

TDR said:


> When active don't take 4.8 and below


Only 4.8 or lower riders puke in cars? Lol


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> If you stay behind the wheel, I think you'll be fine in that regard.
> 
> C


I had one girl being dropped off at an apartment that she had never been to before. She said the friend would be home in about 5 minutes, but based on the conversation, she was not sure she was at the right place. I told her to stay seated ended the ride and waited with her til they pulled up about 10 minutes later. She reminded me of my daughter and I did not feel comfortable letting her wait in the apartment complex alone.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

jlong105 said:


> I had one girl being dropped off at an apartment that she had never been to before. She said the friend would be home in about 5 minutes, but based on the conversation, she was not sure she was at the right place. I told her to stay seated ended the ride and waited with her til they pulled up about 10 minutes later. She reminded me of my daughter and I did not feel comfortable letting her wait in the apartment complex alone.


I could've dropped a girl off in an unsavory area of town because she put wrong address in the app. I didn't...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/love-letters-to-pax.200912/#post-3003965


----------



## Dr Cooterstew (Oct 21, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> I never put someone out of my car because they got sick. Why we lose the money for the rest of the ride? It's going to cost you the same to have your car deep cleaned and disinfected if a person pukes once or if they puked twice. At best you cost yourself money.
> 
> You also left yourself and Uber open to all sorts of liability. The woman puked because she drank too much. This is proof of a certain level of alcohol poisoning. At this point, she was sick, and you'd have no idea how sick she was or was not. You forced her out of the car onto the street, where she fell when you knew that she was sick. Was the street well lit? Was there an open business that she could go into and use the bathroom and get something to eat? Someplace where she could be indoors with other people and safe while she or someone else figured out how to get her home?
> 
> ...


These are very good points. I did not just kick her out in the middle of the street. I pulled over. It was a well-lit, busy section of Cambridge, MA, and is very safe. Once she was out of the car (which I did only to have puke outside instead of inside my car) she became belligerent and hostile; calling me names, using profanity. It was at THAT point that someone came to her aid and I ended the ride. I then called Uber and let them know what happened.

Here is an update on the situation: It's now been over 48 hours - I've heard RADIO SILENCE from Uber. I've tried calling. I went to their Facebook page and got the same treatment (We're investigating a report and will get back with you soon). Earnings are still locked. Very frustrated and have no idea what to do. Sent several emails and nothing. If anyone has a phone number to call beside the in-app number, I'd be appreciative. Any ideas?

I should also mention that I've been driving for 2 years and have a 4.86 rating.

Thanks for the useful advice folks.



SuzeCB said:


> I've had them take it at a GLH, with the right rep. Then I found a pop-up hub where the reps manning it would always take it. They were actually the people the reps at the GLH would be texting/emailing while dealing with drivers most days. "Upstairs" people.
> 
> Interesting note: at that level, they also have to work an 8-hour shift once a month, without declining any rides (except for scheduled or cleared breaks). They didn't even get to keep the money they earned except for cash tips. This was before in-app tipping though, so I don't know what Uber did then.


Would it be worth going to the Greenlight Hub or am I going to get the same runaround?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> Would it be worth going to the Greenlight Hub or am I going to get the same runaround


I would.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> Name the group....without googling!


Yummy, Yummy Yummy (I got love in my tummy) by The Archies.

I'm so ashamed. 

As far as the OP, that sucks. Hope you get re-instated and have learned. I know I have learned some things from this thread.

PS, I was wrong! Yay. I was thinking Sugar Sugar by the Archies. Whew!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Has Uber ever actually used dashcam vids? Every time I have offered, they turn down my offer.


Oh yes. Not for this kind of "my driver wasn't nice to me / didn't offer me treats / etc" crap. But if you get accused of not taking a service animal then video evidence is crucial. Uber will look at it and you _will_ be fired if you don't have it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> These are very good points. I did not just kick her out in the middle of the street. I pulled over. It was a well-lit, busy section of Cambridge, MA, and is very safe. Once she was out of the car (which I did only to have puke outside instead of inside my car) she became belligerent and hostile; calling me names, using profanity. It was at THAT point that someone came to her aid and I ended the ride. I then called Uber and let them know what happened.
> 
> Here is an update on the situation: It's now been over 48 hours - I've heard RADIO SILENCE from Uber. I've tried calling. I went to their Facebook page and got the same treatment (We're investigating a report and will get back with you soon). Earnings are still locked. Very frustrated and have no idea what to do. Sent several emails and nothing. If anyone has a phone number to call beside the in-app number, I'd be appreciative. Any ideas?
> 
> ...


Yes you'll deal with someone who speaks English as a native tongue and can actually comprehend what you're saying.


----------



## Dr Cooterstew (Oct 21, 2018)

New2This said:


> Yes you'll deal with someone who speaks English as a native tongue and can actually comprehend what you're saying.


I think I'll head out there next weekend then. Is it unusual for these "investigations" to take longer than 48 hours?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> I think I'll head out there next weekend then. Is it unusual for these "investigations" to take longer than 48 hours?


Depends on what kind of a week Uber is having in general.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> I think I'll head out there next weekend then. Is it unusual for these "investigations" to take longer than 48 hours?


 Make sure you are sending them daily threatening emails about how you have the incident on DashCam and that you are getting your Lawyer involved in this matter if you aren't activated soon and how you are losing money daily. Etc..Etc.. Play the game for what it is.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Has Uber ever actually used dashcam vids? Every time I have offered, they turn down my offer.


Everytime I offer to send them the video, my problem goes away instantly.

I have actually sent in video once for a cleaning fee. Pax vomited in my 3rd row then his friend lied about it. When they exited vehicle, the friend slid me a 50 and I asked 'what is this for?' And he responded, 'you know'....where I cut him off and said, Thank You for the tip.

I put in for cleaning fee and had my $150 in 2 hours. Next morning, got email from Uber warning me about accepting cash rides and saw they deducted $50 from my cleaning fee. Sent in video, explained the bill in question (which you couldnt make out its exact denomination) was a $5 and video of me thanking him for the tip. Had my $50 reinstated the next day.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Way cool Merc! TY.

Not that I could misrepresent anything. But knowing it could be viewed makes me feel so much better. 

Best thing about this high priced gizmo. Just the peace of mind thing. That's priceless.


----------



## Dr Cooterstew (Oct 21, 2018)

Quasi-update: I'm still "waitlisted" (does this mean I'm deactivated?) but have received my pay statement so hopefully will be getting money tomorrow. Still, nothing from Uber as to what's going on. Ironically, I'm getting emails from Uber about weekend promotions and such.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

No, I'd think that's a good sign, Doc.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Go to GLH.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Gay liberation housing?


Kidding, kidding!!! Stop typing at me like that!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Good Luck House.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Har, way better.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> Quasi-update: I'm still "waitlisted" (does this mean I'm deactivated?) but have received my pay statement so hopefully will be getting money tomorrow. Still, nothing from Uber as to what's going on. Ironically, I'm getting emails from Uber about weekend promotions and such.


Sounds like they're trying to find out if they're going to be sued.

I won't say you shouldn't go to the GLH. You probably should, to try to be 'as helpful as possible to their investigation". Bring the dashcam footage with you, on your phone or tablet so you can show it to the rep at the desk and easily email it to him/her if they feel it warrants being sent "upstairs" for review. After all, if it clears you, it clears Uber, too, right?

Be your most "helpful" self. If you lose your temper or allow yourself to show any frustration at all, it will look like you can't control your temper and that maybe you contributed to the situation.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> Quasi-update: I'm still "waitlisted" (does this mean I'm deactivated?) but have received my pay statement so hopefully will be getting money tomorrow. Still, nothing from Uber as to what's going on. Ironically, I'm getting emails from Uber about weekend promotions and such.


Robert Muellar is en route , he needs to do a full investigation


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Danny3xd said:


> LoL, Taunt (your new nickname)
> 
> Yay! Pax who was a "wait here. I'll just be a minute " left fresh baked dunkin' cookies in the car! Yay.
> 
> Sorry for the interruption. Carry on


Sounds like someone lost their cookies..8>)



vtcomics said:


> Name the group....without googling!


The Archies...got it!

Rakos








PS. You kids are just too young.. 8>)


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Sounds like someone lost their cookies..8>)
> 
> The Archies...got it!
> 
> ...


LoL, Rakos. You Rock!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

This is a tricky one. I think I would have called 911. Simply to get her some help, whether she wanted it or not, and not end trip or leave until they were there. (for others reading this) Then contact Uber over your 'concern' for sick and delirious passenger. _Did everything you could, but realized she needed medical attention. _Never mention passenger attitude. Take the high-road and let passenger be the jerk. 

ADD: I had something like this a few years ago...just recalled and pretty much what I wrote above. https://uberpeople.net/threads/toss...mmy-and-daddy-probably-tossed-his-uber.42160/


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LaLa, very prudent and think all around the right way to go. Everyone is looked out for doing it with your approach. 

Here, there was just someone saying it correct to avoid calling 911. Much much better to err on the side of caution and CYA. Not to be self serving but it is a consideration.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber has never done a single "investigation". They just let a set period of time pass and then reactivate or deactivate. Nobody ever gets contacted. They got some idiot in some office that just decides whether to activate or deactivate.


----------



## Dr Cooterstew (Oct 21, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> This is a tricky one. I think I would have called 911. Simply to get her some help, whether she wanted it or not, and not end trip or leave until they were there. (for others reading this) Then contact Uber over your 'concern' for sick and delirious passenger. _Did everything you could, but realized she needed medical attention. _Never mention passenger attitude. Take the high-road and let passenger be the jerk.
> 
> ADD: I had something like this a few years ago...just recalled and pretty much what I wrote above. https://uberpeople.net/threads/toss...mmy-and-daddy-probably-tossed-his-uber.42160/


In retrospect, I should've called 911 and gotten Cambridge police involved. TBH, I've been driving 2 years and this is the first time I had someone get sick and then hostile in my car (I know, I've been lucky) so I was just stunned that it happened. I think I'm just perplexed at how they've really hung me out to dry here and not responded to anything.
The one thing they did tell me is that the complaint was that I left the passenger on the street. Now remember, the person who called the Uber isn't the drunk pax. She called it for her friend.

I think I will try the Greenlight Hub and will report back.



uberdriverfornow said:


> Uber has never done a single "investigation". They just let a set period of time pass and then reactivate or deactivate. Nobody ever gets contacted. They got some idiot in some office that just decides whether to activate or deactivate.


I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> What cookies ?


They were tossed.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Ya had a whole lot going on and under stress.


Dr Cooterstew said:


> In retrospect, I should've called 911 and gotten Cambridge police involved. TBH, I've been driving 2 years and this is the first time I had someone get sick and then hostile in my car (I know, I've been lucky) so I was just stunned that it happened. I think I'm just perplexed at how they've really hung me out to dry here and not responded to anything.
> The one thing they did tell me is that the complaint was that I left the passenger on the street. Now remember, the person who called the Uber isn't the drunk pax. She called it for her friend.
> 
> I think I will try the Greenlight Hub and will report back.
> ...


It's a rough one Doc. For sure. Ya did the best ya could with everything known at the time. The large is always gonna push you out in front. They just will my friend.

But every one is OK now, right? That's what matters. Not like any of us get a script and know instantly what the next page says.

Somebody drunk and insulting, I'm sure it would be my first response too.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> Thanks for the tip. Considering that she was pissed that I told her to get out since I didn't know if she'd be puking more, there is NO way I was letting her back in my vehicle - I'm not going to chance getting accused of something. A passerby came to her aid. In retrospect, I probably should've called police to assist. Also, this wasn't the Southside of Chicago, it was in Cambridge, Mass, a very safe area.


Well, if you pulled over for the purpose of kicking her out on the side of the road, safe area or not, yeah, you're screwed. Take her to a gas station or McDonald's or something, but not the side of the road. Now instead of a cleaning fee you get deactivated. Not worth it


----------



## Dr Cooterstew (Oct 21, 2018)

Ezridax said:


> Well, if you pulled over for the purpose of kicking her out on the side of the road, safe area or not, yeah, you're screwed. Take her to a gas station or McDonald's or something, but not the side of the road. Now instead of a cleaning fee you get deactivated. Not worth it


No, I didn't pull her over with the purpose of kicking her out. I pulled over with the purpose of her finishing her puking activity outside of my car. Once she got out of the car, that's when she got hostile, threatening, etc. It was then that I said the ride was over.



Danny3xd said:


> Ya had a whole lot going on and under stress.
> 
> It's a rough one Doc. For sure. Ya did the best ya could with everything known at the time. The large is always gonna push you out in front. They just will my friend.
> 
> ...


Thanks, hindsight is 20/20. It's so weird though, because I'm getting texts from Uber like I'm still active (e.g. pick my Quest for the weekend - which I did without a problem). Really not sure what's going on. I was also issued a pay statement that included the cleaning fee, so I presume I'll get my funds tomorrow morning.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> The one thing they did tell me is that the complaint was that I left the passenger on the street. Now remember, the person who called the Uber isn't the drunk pax. She called it for her friend.


This may be the crux of the problem Uber can't get the story from the person actually left on the street, so they can't evaluate if this is going to come back to bite them on the ass. Your own posterior will be your own problem, of course.

Lawyers like to be thorough.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Reason #2,495 that I no longer drive the drunks.


----------



## Dr Cooterstew (Oct 21, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> This may be the crux of the problem Uber can't get the story from the person actually left on the street, so they can't evaluate if this is going to come back to bite them on the ass. Your own posterior will be your own problem, of course.
> 
> Lawyers like to be thorough.


Considering that the pax was drunk and threatening and I was following Uber's own policies, I don't really see as to how they have a case. And actually, the pax walked off willingly. She didn't ask to continue the ride or get back in the car. She cursed at me and someone came to walk her to the curb.



Coachman said:


> Reason #2,495 that I no longer drive the drunks.


So if someone is drunk you don't let them in and cancel?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> Considering that the pax was drunk and threatening and I was following Uber's own policies, I don't really see as to how they have a case. And actually, the pax walked off willingly. She didn't ask to continue the ride or get back in the car. She cursed at me and someone came to walk her to walk her to the curb.


You've already said she didn't become belligerent until AFTER you told her to get out. You initiated that.

You need to acknowledge your part in this and learn from it in case you're reinstated.


----------



## Dr Cooterstew (Oct 21, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> You've already said she didn't become belligerent until AFTER you told her to get out. You initiated that.
> 
> You need to acknowledge your part in this and learn from it in case you're reinstated.


I've already obtained a dash cam. Yes, I told her to get out so that she could puke outside my car instead of inside. Yes, I initiated that. Are you saying that you'd have done something differently?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Reason #2,495 that I no longer drive the drunks.


Ayup. They are the worst. For sure CM.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> I've already obtained a dash cam. Yes, I told her to get out so that she could puke outside my car instead of inside. Yes, I initiated that. Are you saying that you'd have done something differently?


Yes. You didn't say you let her out to puke again. You said that you kicked her out of the car because you were afraid she might get sick again and you didn't want it to happen in the car. You put her out of the car. Then she got belligerent. Frankly, I would too.

So now here is where you stand at this very moment:

You screwed yourself out of the rest of the fare, if not the entire fare. You still had to pay whatever amount you have to pay to clean up what happened in the car. You may or may not be able to keep your cleaning fee for that mess, because of the way you treated her.
You are now deactivated, at least temporarily, while Uber hand stinks over to the legal department to figure out if they are going to be held liable for this. This is costing you even more money . You said that she fell. They're trying to make sure that they are not held responsible for any injuries she may or may not have suffered. And don't you try to say that she didn't suffer any injuries, because you don't know. You can say she was got up and walked away, but that doesn't mean she didn't suffer any injuries. Quite often injuries don't show up for a day or two.
Uber may not cover you if this woman chooses to sue. If she does, her attorney will probably go after both Uber and you, because attorneys are usually pretty thorough like that. Uber will not provide you with an attorney. They will be trying to separate themselves from you. Ultimately, if she does sue, and she does get any kind of an award, she will collect from Uber. If you are found any percentage responsible, Uber will be able to collect from you up to that percentage.
Now, maybe she's not going to sue. That's entirely plausible. Even if she did, a certain amount of whatever she lost would be considered partly her responsibility because she was drunk and it wasn't like you held her down and poured the booze down her throat.

Please don't think I'm saying you're a horrible person here. I'm not. We all screw up. There was a much better way to handle this that would not have gotten you suspended and potentially deactivated, would not have you losing money on a daily basis, and would not have you with any legal exposure.

If you had, in that moment, had her well-being in mind instead of a mess that's already on your seats getting a little messier, something that could have been avoided if you actually had bags in the car for just such an occurrence, and continued the ride, perhaps texting the account holder before you ended the ride to let her know that she may want to check on her friend, as she was unwell in the car, you might have found yourself getting a tip for being so compassionate in addition to the $150 cleaning fee you would have put in for to Uber.

Like I said, learn.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Done deal. Gotta wait and see now


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> In retrospect, I should've called 911 and gotten Cambridge police involved. TBH, I've been driving 2 years and this is the first time I had someone get sick and then hostile in my car (I know, I've been lucky) so I was just stunned that it happened. I think I'm just perplexed at how they've really hung me out to dry here and not responded to anything.
> The one thing they did tell me is that the complaint was that I left the passenger on the street. Now remember, the person who called the Uber isn't the drunk pax. She called it for her friend.
> 
> I think I will try the Greenlight Hub and will report back.
> ...


Yeah, _hostile_ throws everyone off. Sorry you had to deal with this. Good luck!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Go to GLH.


*GL*ory*H*ole


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

My next pax to throw up will get booted there and then too. You were uncomfortable after the pax got agro with you. You complied with FUbers own policies by ending the trip. You have ZERO duty of care once the trip ended. You are a driver, not a welfare officer. 

No one at FUber is investigating anything. You are just on hold for a few days. They cannot investigate this issue from behind a desk in hindsight - they can check previous incidents logged against you though. They were not there. They have two conflicting stories. No doubt they will restore your account shortly. Well, I hope so. Keep us updated.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

I have to take the rider side on this one. Driver can't get upset for sick/vomiting. Right course of action is to continue driving and drop off rider and wish them a goodnight. After they have said thank you for the ride you drive away rate 1 star or 5 stars. Sometimes I still rate 5 stars to rider that vomit  Submit report for the cleaning fee and start cleaning the car and be out on the road again in an hour or so.

Usually get $80-150 dollars for the fee within 1-2 days. It was mishandled as you cannot reasoned with a highly intoxicated person and they will always report you so you get deactivated. This is a PR nightmare for Uber. The news headlines can be reading something like young girl kicked out of an uber and abandoned by driver. If I was a parent and she was my daughter and she told me what has happened and her uber driver ejected her onto the road. I'll be making it my personnel mission in life to get that driver deactivated. 

At night time. Streets and roads are no place to kick out riders that are in a vulnerable situation. People get sick and people going to vomit, spit and make a mess... It part and parcel of the job... I've cleaned up about a dozen messes since I've started in Rideshare.

I do not think Uber will deactivate you for this as this is 1st offense. Take the advice on board with what is already said. Stop messaging Uber so much as it will take 4-7 days to resolve. Nothing more you can do until they reach the final decision but they are probably just waiting on the rider response. In that if she going to go to the media/court and if she does Uber will deactivate. If she doesn't then you'll be up and driving in the next couple of days.

Good luck to the OP getting reactivated. The number of trips and the years of driven doesn't matter to Uber for deactivation. Even 4.99 drivers get deactivated that driven for uber since inception. On a long enough timeline, most drivers will be deactivated due to the amount of "reports" made against them by riders because each report is "recorded and reviewed." Inevitably a patterns forms and once that is established, the driver is deactivated.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You need to go big on this. The pax will be lying and exaggerating to Uber, so you have to do the same. When they speak to you, say that the pax was very heavily intoxicated. This is evidenced by the vomit that they expelled in your car. When you pulled the car over, the pax pulled a knife on you and threatened you with violence - you feared for your safety. You told the pax to exit your car or you would call the police and that the ride was over. The pax did and you drove away.
> 
> I would, when you are contacted, also refer the Uber rep back to Uber's helpful guide on driver safety (Uber reps often are unaware of what their company's policies are). This confirms that drivers are able to end rides at any time when they are uncomfortable and/or unsafe:
> 
> ...


Amen to this!!!

If you're falsely accused, you have to come out swinging, and go for the jugular. Make the bastards pay, in spades. Do everything in your power to get them banned from the app, if need be. You must not come in second place here.

One of the facts of life one must learn to accept is that *evil exists*, and it walks among us, and sometimes gets in our cars when we drive. You can't negotiate with evil, or be nice to it and hope it goes away. You have to destroy it, and in the process make it's existence so painful that the bestial behaving bad actor begs for mercy. But you cannot show evil any mercy.

I've been waitlisted for false reports before. Every time, I had a 24-hour vacation, and I was paid about what my daily average is for my trouble. I suspect this is because I write up every single case of abuse, and I do not pull any punches. I aim for the knockout blow, because the *best defense is an offense that cannot be stopped*. I'll run the score up on the worst player, without mercy. I don't care if they hate me, either. They started it, I always finish it.

Life isn't fair. Play to win. Cheat if you have to. Never give up. If you must go down, then go down swinging like a bezerker, and take them all with you.

I'm a Mad Dog Mattis fan. I'm polite, I'm professional, I'm patient, and I have a plan.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cary Grant said:


> Amen to this!!!
> 
> If you're falsely accused, you have to come out swinging, and go for the jugular. Make the bastards pay, in spades. Do everything in your power to get them banned from the app, if need be. You must not come in second place here.
> 
> ...


The problem is that he WAS in the wrong, and she may have a witness. She didn't get nasty until AFTER he put her out, drunk, sick, female, in the middle of the night.

And if it's still being investigated, my bet is he's out.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Go to GLH and suck up to them like Dara did to London. My money is on reinstatement, if OP can come across as a wonderful caring human being.

Going to GLH will get the wheels turning again.

As far as lawsuits... pax have to sign arbitration agreements also.

Curious to know the outcome!


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> Good morning, long time lurker but need some advice now. My account has been suspended since Saturday at 03:30 due to pax complaint.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


Dashcam. Never drive without it. This is your only help when you get complaints.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

RaleighUber said:


> Dashcam. Never drive without it. This is your only help when you get complaints.


Installing mine this weekend. Can't trust people will always have integrity.


----------



## Dr Cooterstew (Oct 21, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> The problem is that he WAS in the wrong, and she may have a witness. She didn't get nasty until AFTER he put her out, drunk, sick, female, in the middle of the night.
> 
> And if it's still being investigated, my bet is he's out.


Wow, thanks for the support. And like I said, I asked her to get out of the car to finish puking. At that point, she got hostile.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> Wow, thanks for the support. And like I said, I asked her to get out of the car to finish puking. At that point, she got hostile.


On one hand, I do feel bad for you, mostly because you said you were a longtime lurker here, but obviously learned nothing.

Where were your emesis or 1- or 2-gallon Ziplock bags for her to get sick in?

Why did you tell her to get out? She had already puked. More wasn't going to make a difference. Instead of telling her to GET out, you could have told her to let you know if more was coming so you could pull over for her to puke into the gutter.

You and I have already discussed this in PM. You were woefully unprepared to be driving drunks at any level, and handled this horribly. You were pissed she puked and couldn't contain it. You told her to get out, and THEN she got irate with you.

You were far more concerned with your upholstery than with the welfare of an obviously incapacitated pax in the throes of alcohol poisoning.

How much support do you expect? Why WOULDN'T Uber be taking their time thoroughly assessing their liability exposure here, just like you should be doing?

You STILL don't see how your whole involvement here was just one mess-up after another.

If the rider decides to sue, you're going to need an attorney. The good news is that the liability will be lessened as she was drunk and partially responsible. The bad news is that will only mitigate the judgement, not your legal fees.

You'd better hope she doesn't.


----------



## RychusRkr (Oct 1, 2018)

gosh, respectfully but just about totally disagree with SuzeCB on this one. We are supposed to allow puking, belligerent, even hostile drunks remain in our vehicles and then we're in the wrong if we don't care for them and let them continue in our vehicle in their self induced state of inebriation?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Either way, there are things you can do to avoid making a bad situation worse. Which seems to be a neglected strategy, judging from most discussions I see here.

Mostly I just see drivers encouraging other drivers to be belligerent and aggressive toward riders. That's not usually going to give you a great result.

As a for-instance, I see a lot of posts telling drivers to cancel when it's a grocery store pickup. I pick them up and help unload the groceries with a smile. My percentage of tips is greater on those than for anything else.

Maybe my perspective would be different if I drove mostly for the late night drunks. They can be a challenge, of course. Kill 'em with kindness is my approach.

Christine


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> The problem is that he WAS in the wrong, and she may have a witness. She didn't get nasty until AFTER he put her out, drunk, sick, female, in the middle of the night.
> 
> And if it's still being investigated, my bet is he's out.


I disagree. I put beastly behaving white women out on the curb in the middle of the worst ghetto, or on the side of an interstate highway, at zero-dark-thirty, without hesitation. Nothing wrong with ending any trip immediately when pax misbehave. Location matters not. I have been told this, repeatedly, by Uber's critical response team, when I explained why I kept driving while being assaulted. Uber's help team have told me over and over that driver's safety is paramount, and we are the sole determinants of what we do, when, and where. So now I just stop, curb kick, end trip, and write them up.

One old hag couldn't believe I was punting her in the worst possible neighborhood, on a starless, moonless night, where street lights are shot out by zombies so their illicit activities are less visible from a distance by their copper competition. She should have held her tongue, but she chose to cross the Rubicon, and I made her pay for her mistake. No mercy, no regrets.

Witnesses are unreliable. That's been a known fact for decades. The media paints a picture otherwise, as they do with forensic "science" with fiction like CSI. All of it can be destroyed under examination. Even fingerprints and DNA can be faked now. Only a fool trusts a known liar.

In any event, my comment was a general one in response to another comment that I quoted. You're talking about the OP, which I did not address. Pay attention.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cary Grant said:


> I disagree. I put beastly behaving white women out on the curb in the middle of the worst ghetto, or on the side of an interstate highway, at zero-dark-thirty, without hesitation. Nothing wrong with ending any trip immediately when pax misbehave. Location matters not. I have been told this, repeatedly, by Uber's critical response team, when I explained why I kept driving while being assaulted. Uber's help team have told me over and over that driver's safety is paramount, and we are the sole determinants of what we do, when, and where. So now I just stop, curb kick, end trip, and write them up.
> 
> One old hag couldn't believe I was punting her in the worst possible neighborhood, on a starless, moonless night, where street lights are shot out by zombies so their illicit activities are less visible from a distance by their copper competition. She should have held her tongue, but she chose to cross the Rubicon, and I made her pay for her mistake. No mercy, no regrets.
> 
> ...


She didn't "misbehave" until after he put her out of the car, though. Until that point, all she did was get sick. I will grant you that is not an ideal situation, but he handled it really badly, and put Uber and himself at risk for liability if she got hurt when she fell getting out of the car. If she had gotten hurt falling out of the car when the trip was over at her destination, that would be a different story.

Nobody knows what they're going to do until they do it anyway.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> She didn't "misbehave" until after he put her out of the car, though. Until that point, all she did was get sick. I will grant you that is not an ideal situation, but he handled it really badly, and put Uber and himself at risk for liability if she got hurt when she fell getting out of the car. If she had gotten hurt falling out of the car when the trip was over at her destination, that would be a different story.
> 
> Nobody knows what they're going to do until they do it anyway.


You're still not paying attention.


----------



## Dr Cooterstew (Oct 21, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> She didn't "misbehave" until after he put her out of the car, though. Until that point, all she did was get sick. I will grant you that is not an ideal situation, but he handled it really badly, and put Uber and himself at risk for liability if she got hurt when she fell getting out of the car. If she had gotten hurt falling out of the car when the trip was over at her destination, that would be a different story.
> 
> Nobody knows what they're going to do until they do it anyway.


Cary Grant is right, you're NOT paying attention, just lecturing me on how awful of a decision I made - I came here for advice, not to be mothered. I opened the door and asked her to get out to finish puking. Why does that matter? Because vomit is made up of HCl, or hydrochloric acid amongst other acidic compounds. These acidic compounds can destroy upholstery which is why cleaning up vomit is very time-sensitive, not JUST because of the smell, but because those compounds can destroy the structural integrity of the seat and lessen the re-sale value of the vehicle. So, YES, it was important to get her out of the car so that she would vomit on the street. When she got out of the car, she became hostile and that's when I ended the ride. She fell on the street at that point, after she got hostile and after I ended the ride, which while unfortunate, isn't my legal fault or responsibility. I'm not a welfare officer, I'm not a cop. I'm a driver.

Could I have handled things a bit better, by calling the PD? Yes, probably, but you weren't there. I did my best in a very intense moment. I also followed Uber's policies to the letter, and because of that, there's no grounds for a lawsuit.


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

Name that group w/o googling........the Ohio Express. '68 (I think).


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Guerosdaddy said:


> Name that group w/o googling........the Ohio Express. '68 (I think).


Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## Humphrey (Aug 18, 2018)

It's your fault for kicking the pax out of the car.. You should have let them puke all over your back seat as you took them safely to their destination. 

It's your obligation as a Uber driver.


----------



## Dr Cooterstew (Oct 21, 2018)

Humphrey said:


> It's your fault for kicking the pax out of the car.. You should have let them puke all over your back seat as you took them safely to their destination.
> 
> It's your obligation as a Uber driver.


It's a two-way street. The passenger has a responsibility to let me know if they're going to be sick and not be hostile. Opening up the door and asking them to puke outside of the car is not at all unreasonable.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> It's a two-way street. The passenger has a responsibility to let me know if they're going to be sick and not be hostile. Opening up the door and asking them to puke outside of the car is not at all unreasonable.


are you still deactivated or are you driving again?
since it almost been a week and you haven't updated ur status.


----------



## Dr Cooterstew (Oct 21, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> are you still deactivated or are you driving again?
> since it almost been a week and you haven't updated ur status.


Visited Greenlight Hub today. Should be back on the road by next week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

You really don’t know the story she told uber.
Could be different from yours

Old saying: there are 3 sides to every story
1. What she said
2. What he said
3. What Really Happened


----------



## Dr Cooterstew (Oct 21, 2018)

Seven77 said:


> You really don't know the story she told uber.
> Could be different from yours
> 
> Old saying: there are 3 sides to every story
> ...


I have a pretty good idea after my discussion with the GLH today.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

No driver is under any obligation to complete any trip that makes them feel uncomfortable, or unsafe, or that puts their life, liberty, and property at risk.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> So if someone is drunk you don't let them in and cancel?


I don't drive "the drunks." That means I don't drive Friday and Saturday nights at bar closing when all the obnoxious a$$holes are looking for rides home.

If some random drunk enters my vehicle that's never been a problem.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Has Uber ever actually used dashcam vids? Every time I have offered, they turn down my offer.


Not for me, but the threat/offer is usually enough to stop them in their tracks.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> I have a pretty good idea after my discussion with the GLH today.


 are you reinstated yet?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> I have a pretty good idea after my discussion with the GLH today.


And?


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> Good morning, long time lurker but need some advice now. My account has been suspended since Saturday at 03:30 due to pax complaint. Long story short - pax gets in car, pax gets sick, I pull over. Pax stumbles out of car, swears at me, falls, swears at me again. I end ride early and call uber to file report for cleaning fee and let them know about situation. Uber suspends me because pax complains that I left on her street.
> 
> I've called Uber a few times and they keep saying it's in the hands of their specialised team. Oy! Any idea when I should hear from them or if this is going to get me booted off the platform? I've never had an issue and my rating is 4.86. Been driving for about 2 years.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


2 years?? You are way over due for deactivation


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Ron Jeremy Sez said:


> 2 years?? You are way over due for deactivation


LoL, Ron. Could we be deactivated and they forgot to tell us? And would that be a bad thing?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> Thanks for the tip. Considering that she was pissed that I told her to get out since I didn't know if she'd be puking more, there is NO way I was letting her back in my vehicle - I'm not going to chance getting accused of something. A passerby came to her aid. In retrospect, I probably should've called police to assist. Also, this wasn't the Southside of Chicago, it was in Cambridge, Mass, a very safe area.


Doesn't really matter where you left her, I'm from the Boston area and can say with certainty it's _still_ not ok even though it was Cambridge.

Unless she told you to leave (and you have her saying that on dash cam) you can't really leave a pax on the side of the street and not expect some kind of repercussions......


----------



## Dr Cooterstew (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm happy to report that I've been reactivated. Thanks everyone for your advice and suggestions.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> I'm happy to report that I've been reactivated. Thanks everyone for your advice and suggestions.


Thank you for the update.

C


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

You'll be alright. Anyone so drunk they vomit can't be trusted to know where they got out. UBER will analyze GPS data which is time consuming and, I'm sure, back logged. 

I would have found a more productive way to deal with this situation but that's more my concern for people and my age - events like this is where wisdom comes from. 

UBER has been known (we are talking weeks ago not years) to pay a driver for the time he spent on hold.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Dr Cooterstew said:


> Thanks for the tip. Considering that she was pissed that I told her to get out since I didn't know if she'd be puking more, there is NO way I was letting her back in my vehicle - I'm not going to chance getting accused of something. A passerby came to her aid. In retrospect, I probably should've called police to assist. Also, this wasn't the Southside of Chicago, it was in Cambridge, Mass, a very safe area.


Cambridge!!!

You dumped a pax in the BIRTHPLACE of the social justice warrior movement.

I drive Cambridge every day and I've traveled to Chicago dozens of times.._you are better off risking a bullet in Chicago

******baggery is a the most popular major at the schools here. _



Danny3xd said:


> LoL, Taunt (your new nickname)
> 
> Yay! Pax who was a "wait here. I'll just be a minute " left fresh baked dunkin' cookies in the car! Yay.
> 
> Sorry for the interruption. Carry on


Sweet


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

As an aside to all of this... I wouldn't recommend any one Ubering without leather seats.

Having a cloth upholstery is a bad idea waiting to happen, in this line of work.

This story is just one of many examples.


----------

